

HMO: Help Me Out (May Edition) - livestyle

If you need any help with a project, a startup, or an idea, just post it here. Mention any details that might be required, and make sure to add contact details!<p>Let&#x27;s see how we can get some good rolling here.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tomcritchlow.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;82380207991&#x2F;let-me-know-how-i-can-help
======
karangoeluw
Last month's thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7573172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7573172)

